# A Crowe and a monkey



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

Today they released the Castellan Crowe model on the website. We don't officially have his stats or abilities but from what it seems like, he leaves something to be desired. He carries a daemon weapon, which does make sense, and it rends on a 4+ which is cool, but it isn't a nemesis force weapon! As far as we can tell, it is only a close combat weapon, which would suck. I personally do not like the look of the model, and as it is metal I dislike it even more 

They also release the Jokaero weaponsmith. It's a fucking monkey :shok:
this little monkey can preform something called an "inconceivable customization" which apparently can increase the range or the unit's guns, give all the guns rending, or give the whole unit an invulnerable save. Also, this little monkey has a heavy-flamer, lascannon AND multi-melta built into his pointer finger. The model looks stupid to me, so I will not be buying any, but from what I've seen so far, the rules for it look awesome! I will definitely be doing a conversation for a couple of these for my henchmen warbands. Possibly some type of tech-mage or servitor(?) 


heres the link to the article

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=15900033a


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

dang it i justed posted mine a few seconds ago on fluff who are they besides there summary info?


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

All I know is what their summary says, Crowe being the leader of the purifiers and wielding a daemon weapon and the Jokaero are a technologically genius xenos race that look like monkeys. I'm sure we will be told more in the next couple of weeks leading up to the release.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Jokaero are awesome fluff-wise (check out Rogue Trader) and I'm so happy this little guy has come along to add some flavour to things! 

As for Crowe, well, reading the GW website, at 150pts and making Purifiers troops, he could be quite useful.

Bring on the monkey!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

No doubt. I have perused the my FLGS's copy of the codex and the Jokaero are very nice. Don't remember their stats enough to go into detail, but reading it made me take note.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mat Wards summary sums up he's a retard.

GW need to find someone to tell them how to paint.


----------



## alex567 (Feb 15, 2011)

crowe wields a daemon weapon, rends on a 4+, and makes purifiers troops, he also is a brother captain, has an ok statline and can kill stuff when he dies, he is not an independant character, but has an ability that the purifiers also have. The jokero weapon smith you roll a dice and consult a table, 6 allows you to roll again twice, hes an ok set of rules, and he has a digital weapon (whats the point) if hes in combat then hes generaly dead. oh and crowe's sword is just a close combat weapon, that has some realy bad rules.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I will take five of those, thanks. 

Also, Castellan Crowe is for sure going to be in my army. Most bad ass looking model in a long time. But the Jokero is the cutest, lol


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Has someone at GW been reading a lot of Terry Pratchett recently!? :grin:


----------



## JVNemesis (Mar 13, 2011)

Crowe's model is beautiful. Probably will be picking him up. I did frown a bit at the rending part, instead of "daemon weapons ignore armor saves", but eh. 
The Jokaero...meh. I think the rules are really cool, but I don't like the model. Not a fan of fuzzy things in my army, I suppose.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I popped into Heroes & Legends on the way home from work and had a look through the book. I can't begin to express my joy seeing the Jokaero back. There might be a lot of division between the old-timers like my self and younger players as to their feeling to the little orange chaps. 

For someone who was around at the Rogue Trader period (though a bit too young to actually play it at the time) it was great to see them acknowledged in the fluff.

It is believed the Jokaero were created by the old ones as part of the experiments that went into creating the Orks. Like Ork Mekboyz they have an innate understanding of how to build advanced technology without having to consciously think of the processes invoved. The Jokaero display fewer signs of sentience but higher levels of technical creation than the orks. It is said they are hard to imprison as they have a habit of constructing gizmos which they use to escape. 

Wonderful little ***** of light in all the GrimDark stuff.

Bravo GW:clapping:


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

reminds me of that old clint eastwood film with the monkey


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I must say I am a fan of the Jokero, I reckon he looks cool. Good find mate.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

So im gonna just say something very immature and dumb.

So if the monkey is do the Gk spank him. Do they spank the monkey!!!

Don't avoid it you know its funny and you wanna laugh


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Jokaero are an awful lot like the Moties from _The Mote in God's Eye_. Only instead of asymmetrical bipeds, they're orangutans.


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

LoL I wish my Oblits has Jokeros for pets.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Crowe makes me wonder how he gets a better Daemon Weapon than most Chaos Lords that take one :scratchhead:

I am a fan of the Jokaero myself. Pretty cool looking model and decent weapons and abilities as well


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Dawnstar said:


> Crowe makes me wonder how he gets a better Daemon Weapon than most Chaos Lords that take one :scratchhead:
> 
> I am a fan of the Jokaero myself. Pretty cool looking model and decent weapons and abilities as well


Sounds to me like this isn't your average daemonsword, what with it calling people to it.

The Jokaero are amazing. I'm really glad gw are adding more races into the game


----------



## genesis80 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just some comments on the monkey

1) Like having an squig in an empire army. Very cute model but somewhat out of place....

2) One freakin pose. I mean, this should hurt sales somewhat unless everyone wants to buy 20 identical monkeys. And I would sadly be questioning your sanity if you went ahead and did that.

3) Having those heavy weapons fire come out of that small digital "weapon" is really stretching my imagination


----------



## ThePublic (Apr 8, 2009)

It just asks for one to find every monkey like fig out there (non GW) and convert away!

BTW I always thought of them more like bears, but that's just me....

And the Codex Creep continues.......


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Just typical, just when you thought you could trust the Imperium's 'finest' to discriminate...

Suffer not the alien to live, unless he's a gun-making monkey.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

I like the monkey I think it would be funny if a monkey gave a super heavy tank the finger and it just exploding in a huge fire ball.

The Castellan Crowe is pretty awesome and bad ass I will get it and I thing it looks batter than the terminator armored master of the grey knights.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Meh, Crowe looks too much like Kor'sarro Khan in pose. But you can never have enough space Orang-Utans.

Midnight


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

This is from the GW web site.


As the Brotherhood Champion of the Purifiers, Crowe is both utterly incorruptible and phenomenally powerful. He carries the Blade of Antwyr - a daemon weapon. Now, those puritans amongst you will cry and stamp your feet with outrage that a Grey Knight (a very pure, untainted Grey Knight) would ever carry a daemonic sword - what madness is this? But then, it actually does make sense when you think about it. It can't be destroyed, nor can it be hidden - the Daemon will call out to someone somewhere. Instead, it is entrusted to a warrior that cannot be corrupted by Chaos, who is effectively immune to its influence. That warrior is Castellan Crowe.



Crowe is a HQ choice for a Grey Knights army and, at 150 points, he is relatively cheap too. As the head of the Purifier Order, he makes Purifier Squads a Troops choice rather than an Elite choice. This, of course, gives you the potential to take a very fearsome army of elite veteran Grey Knights - not something your opponent will look forward to fighting.


Crowe's real skill lies in heroic combat, which is where he excels. However, because he is not an Independent Character, Crowe must always fight alone. While he can always fight in the same combat as a nearby unit, his real potential shows when he takes on an enemy on his own. With a 2+ save and an Iron Halo, he should be able to survive without back-up.


As a Brotherhood Champion, Crowe has access to several unique skills. With Sword Storm he gets an attack on every enemy model in base contact, which can ruin large hordes of troops. Alternatively, get him in combat with a monster or enemy character where he can use Rapier Strike to get D3 attacks at Initiative 10.


Unusual amongst the Grey Knights, Crow does not have a Nemesis Force Weapon to power through enemy armour, but he more than makes up for it with the ability to cause a rending hit on a 4+. For those of you that like the law of averages, he should score at least one rending hit per turn. Off with their heads! (We do know he can't kill Epidemius in this example because of the Eternal Warrior special rule, but that won't stop him from hacking chunks out of him.)

So from what i see here is this guy is kind of like Canis Wolfborn without the wolf. Heres an example (Crow charges a unit of 10 Orks and has all 10 move into base contact with him he will then have 10 attacks for the # of models in base contact +1 for chargeing.) That is the most attacks i've ever seen from 1 dude my Thunderwolf Lord can only crank out 8 attacks on the charge. Crow FTW.


----------



## tristanvdputten (May 7, 2009)

ok crowe looks bad-ass 
and for the Jokaero i like it.
but this is the first time i see imperial working with xenos in a dex
and arrent GK supposed to be the purest?


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

The Sullen One said:


> Just typical, just when you thought you could trust the Imperium's 'finest' to discriminate...
> 
> Suffer not the alien to live, unless he's a gun-making monkey.


yeah but he's a heavy weapon - making other weapons cool gun-making monkey !


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

seems to me like favouritism again -_-

loyalists complain about oblits > they get an oblit

stuff like this is destroying what little individuality csm have left


----------



## genesis80 (Jan 12, 2011)

Judas Masias said:


> So from what i see here is this guy is kind of like Canis Wolfborn without the wolf. Heres an example (Crow charges a unit of 10 Orks and has all 10 move into base contact with him he will then have 10 attacks for the # of models in base contact +1 for chargeing.) That is the most attacks i've ever seen from 1 dude my Thunderwolf Lord can only crank out 8 attacks on the charge. Crow FTW.


Wow, u managed to get 10 models in base to base contact with Crow? How big was his base? :biggrin:


----------



## tristanvdputten (May 7, 2009)

genesis80 said:


> Wow, u managed to get 10 models in base to base contact with Crow? How big was his base? :biggrin:


He has a point. but he still is an awesome mini


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

The crowe is a great model but the rules are just plain broken and silly.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I love the Jokaero miniature. Although here is a funny thing get 7 of them in a unit and each one gets to roll on the weapon adjustment table and each one gets +6 to the roll because of all the other Jokaero so load up on warriors with lots of guns and laugh as they practically get every upgrade available.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I love the Jokaero miniature. Although here is a funny thing get 7 of them in a unit and each one gets to roll on the weapon adjustment table and each one gets +6 to the roll because of all the other Jokaero so load up on warriors with lots of guns and laugh as they practically get every upgrade available.


You didn't read it properly 

In fact, GW stuffed the Monkeys rules. You have at least 6, Customisation does *nothing*. You roll, it goes to at least 6, so you roll twice, both of which go to 6 and you ignore duplicates so you get nothing.

Don't you love GWs wording?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Guess we gotta read between the lines


----------

